# Hood release not working..



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Hey 
have 1995 hardbody 4x4 2.4 ka motor

Is there any trick to pop the hood open I went to check my oil today and the hood release will not work, dont feel like any tension is on the cable. when pull it sounds like a spring clicking.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

tyiiimme is on my side ..yes it is....

most times when opening my hood i have to pull the release and then give a pound on the hood to jar it up...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might also have someone pull on the cable while you lift the hood.. Then lube it... the latch that is.....


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for reply I had to lift up on hood have some one pop the release. wd-40 it. It pops open now but not like it was


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

put something else...wd40 is going to remove the rust but it turn dry very soon and more rust come back out...use jigaloo or fluid film even white grease


----------



## Spinlock (Jun 12, 2006)

Have you had any front end damage, or anything along those lines? Your hood release might not be lining up properly - I have finally, after much experimentation, bent it to a proper orientation where my hood pops open every time.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Mine's the same way, I just deal with it. Makes my wife feel like she's helping out too...LOL


----------

